# collard greens



## yarok (Apr 12, 2012)

Can I feed my sulcata Collard greens every day?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll give you a "yes" and a "no."

If you also offer other greens it would be ok to include collards every day.

If you only want to feed collards, then no, that's not enough of a variety and he may eventually becomes sick (gout) from eating too much of the same thing.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Collards are not a 'superfood'- they are really high in calcium, which sounds good but really isn't. Excess calcium means the bones can get brittle, and it blocks the intake of iron and other nutrients. Collards are also a goiterinogen, which means it blocks iodine intake, another crucial element (in very small amounts.)

They are perfectly OK balanced with other foods, especially those that are NOT other greens (turnip, mustard, etc.- which are very similar to the collards nutritionally.)


----------

